# Your fashion?



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

How do you guys dress and present yourself to the world?

Me? I almost exclusively wear black. It is not my actual favorite color, but it is my favorite color to wear. Lately, with it getting colder I'm wearing this black jacket. I remember as a teenager in high school I used to wear hoods even when there was no practical reason to...I would have one on walking down the hallways. I looked very lame and weird and I feel like such a goof looking back. 

I love wearing chains around my neck - either gold (not real :cry ) or silver.

I usually don't wear sunglasses at all. I never wear hats except for the winter, but even then I sometimes just wear a hood.

Hair? Just keep it short and nothing fancy. I am usually clean shaven though occasionally I grow a little bit of facial hair. I never grow full bears or moustaches, just softcore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not presenting anything.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm pretty lame when it comes to footwear due to the lack of variety. I usually just hop on either those white Adidas shoes or black Adidas shoes. You know, the white ones with three stripes (usually black) the classic ones.
The exception is exercise. I go run with my Nike running shoes.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm to ****ing poor to worry about crap like this... My rent and utilities comes before trying to present myself some kind of coherent way. #firstworldproblems


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have nice pants, usually coloured chino's of a slim (but not tight) fit. T-shirts, not button up shirts and always closed shoes. I also wear a lot of shorts (above knee), **** you.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Most of my tops are black with coloured flowers or white hearts/stars/birds. I probably wear too much black, but it doesn't look bad with other colours, so it's a good colour to have.

I usually wear jeans, a black or pink top underneath one of my other tops, a black, purple or red cardigan and bright shoelaces in black shoes. I wear what I like, not what I think other people would like.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well realistically, I roll out of bed and put on whatever. But if I could materialise clothes from out of my head:























































Really feeling this:



















seriously where can I get one of these casual sith lord hoods from?



















I'm mostly looking to be a somewhat androgynous cyberpunk assassin hobo anthropomorphic crow witch, you know?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wear a lot of black and dark colors and I guess look semi-goth w/ my hair and makeup. That's what I've been told anyway.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Black t-shirt, those soft pants (black), black jacket.

Because I don't know what I'm doing and don't really have a reason to give a ****.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I keep my colours neutral except for the occasional splash of brightness. My hair just does whatever it wants but I like it when it's kind of neat, kind of messy.

I do wish I had a pair of boots but can never find ones I'll absolutely wear.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

@Persephone The Dread I wish you were an influential fashion designer because I'd love to live in a world where people dress like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> @Persephone The Dread I wish you were an influential fashion designer because I'd love to live in a world where people dress like that.


Well someone's already designed these clothes lol, and similar things are all over pintrest and occasionally tumblr, seem to pop up now and then at avant garde shows.

I haven't really seen anything quite like this in the nearest alternative enclave to me but there is sort of similar stuff in different colours I guess but not black and not quite as edgy looking...

And there's a shop that sells some cyberpunk type stuff but usually thicker than I'd want, and not quite what I'm looking for. And still the vast majority of the stuff it sells is more like this:










and it's too expensive. Like really expensive. I have a couple of t-shirts from there from years ago.

I think if I looked around I could probably piece together something with various bits and pieces but that would require a lot of looking around for some stuff.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I've always been afraid to have a "style" or "fashion" of my own, but I find myself attracted to leather jackets, baggy jeans, long sleeve shirts, suits and various baggy clothing.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well someone's already designed these clothes lol, and similar things are all over pintrest and occasionally tumblr, seem to pop up now and then at avant garde shows.


Well yeah somebody's obviously already _designed_ them, but I can't_ walk _the streets of Sofia without getting beat up by someone for wearing them cause I'd just look weird to them :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

band shirts/other shirts I've thought were cool
pullover hoodies/hoodies with zippers
a few flannel
jeans (love the lovesick brand atm! comfy and cute!)
skateboard type shoes, I think. right now I'm rocking converse.

hair is always a mess. need to read up more on the subject. :/

sometimes if I don't think I have a good outfit or look like crap in general, I try to have a cute and confident attitude. that makes me feel like I look better.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to be a goth. After a while I got so fed up with it and started dressing in t-shirts and jeans,but right now I'm more into more like grungy,rock or androgynous stuff. During the summer I like the more hippie influenced stuff.
In generally I like dark colours,but I love various shades of blue.

My hair is long and wavy with bangs(fringe) or in a ponytail. It's very thick,so it's hard to do anything with it. I'm too lazy anyways to spend a lot of time on styling 

I don't use a lot of make up. Usually just mascara,concealer on pimples or red marks,fill in my eyebrows and I use a tinted lip balm.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

My fashion is outdated.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Lots of plaid/checkered button-up shirts. 

Skinny jeans. 

Sweater-vests for when I want to go casual formal/classic dork.

Pullover sweaters.

High-top chucks are my go-to shoe. I have 5 pairs of them in different colors.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I appreciate simplicity. 
I prefer fabrics that feel nice on the skin and their colours can be easily combined.
I'm very careful with choosing shoes because my feet are sensitive. Soft leathers for me mainly. 
My hair is inherently crazy so I let it be crazy. 
I'm totally random with makeup, sometimes I use nothing, sometimes only one thing, sometimes more than 1 things.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Headbanger: long hair, concert t-shirt (everyone from AC/DC to ZZ Top) and shorts including secret stash


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I wear slim jeans, boyfriend jumper and a backpack when i'm out. 


My hair and dress sense is very similar to Keira Knightley's hair and dress sense, idk how else to describe it. :/


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Grey hoodie, black sweatpants.

All day every day. ^.^


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I wear lots of different jeans (from blue, to white, to black), and t-shirts in all kinds of colurs. I wear normal thin sweaters that will match my t-shirts. I often wear an ear-ring, and a jacket that looks something like this:










I think I really want spiky shoes to go with my spiky ear-ring


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweaters, all day everyday 
jeans, dr Martens, backpack

yeah that's it really, hardly go out anyway

Home would usually be my old school uniform (don't judge me :lol) and onesies

ahh also want to get some more piercings (only have two lobe ones), probably do doing that in a few months


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

Today I wore,

Black balmains










Gucci T









Black Qasa's










Lv damier belt









All reps....


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Worn baseball cap, plaid button up short sleeve shirt, cargo shorts, work boots. I'm not very fashionable, I buy stuff that is inexpensive and wear my clothes past the time when they get faded. I hate wearing logos, any kind of logo in fact. I don't like artwork put on display on my shirts, or various sayings.. just patterns or plain colors. On the rare occasions that I wear a t-shirt, it is always plain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> Well yeah somebody's obviously already _designed_ them, but I can't_ walk _the streets of Sofia without getting beat up by someone for wearing them cause I'd just look weird to them :lol


So what you're saying is we need to get Rosen Plevneliev to wear this kind of outfit?

I'm sure if you write to him he'll understand, who wouldn't?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

- white converse or black ankle boots.
- black skinny jeans (haven't worn blue jeans in literally 3+ years).
- black tank top long enough to cover le butt (i ain't confident enough to show the butt in skinny jeans, hell nah).
- black hoodie or black/dark blue/dark red jumper.
- black coat or black leather jacket.
- zero jewellery (that would mean that i put effort into my outfit, which is the opposite of what i want them to think).

Yupp, that's exactly how i've dressed for the past 6 years. It has it's faults. It's extremely dull. But you know, i wanna be invisible so i guess it works pretty well for that. Or maybe i just look really emo and pathetic. Who knows.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

My fashion sense is a complete mess, I tend to like lots of different styles and so I buy different bits of everything. I own a lot of clothes, nothing much matches though. 

-If I'm in the house and not going anywhere, I'll wear lounge pants/tracksuit bottoms and go braless with a baggy t'shirt on.
-If i'm going out quickly it's jeans, any top and a hoodie.
-If I'm going out to town or somewhere I'll wear a dress / skirt, I like being comfy though. 

My hair is just brushed and either left down/with a hat or flung up in some easy updo.
I don't wear makeup much, maybe a little eyeshadow.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I usually wear a T-Shirt with another shirt over that and a coat on when it's cold. I just wear the T-Shirt in summer, or if it's raining I take the T-Shirt off and just wear the coat with nothing underneath.

I wear jeans or tracksuit bottoms, Jeans look better but it's a nuisance when going to the toiliet so sometimes I just wear tracksuit bottoms. And I have steel toe cap shoes.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Section80 said:


> Today I wore,
> 
> Black balmains
> 
> ...


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Jee...some the Goth outfits here will make good Halloween outfits, lol...I guess you can be a little creative and sew your own. Just grab a piece of black fabric, cut it out and sew the sides and you get a Goth outfit. Money saved


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought like 10 t-shirts from the men's section in walmart a few years ago. They all have stripes and some of them have front pockets. I pretty much wear those exclusively. And I also have two pairs of skinny jeans I alternate with. During winter I have two coats, and pretty much just wear those. Lately I've been more daring and started wearing basketball shorts out because skinny jeans are annoying to wear.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I usually wear long sleeved jumpers/cardigans with dark blue or black jeans. I'll sometimes wear a casual shirt if I bother myself.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't describe my taste, i usually dress to suit my hair/skin tone at the time - or dare I say for an event. 

Right now I have a few pieces I love to wear: wax/denim appearance "biker coat", my knee high suede boots, lots of black, skinny jeans, Nike's, various leather jackets, faux fur, H&M, River island, Zara, Vivienne Westwood, Chloe, Vintage.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't afford to buy any of the things I'd actually like to wear, so all I wear is a band shirt and jeans, really.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

RestlessNative said:


> I can't afford to buy any of the things I'd actually like to wear, so all I wear is a band shirt and jeans, really.


But I look fat in everything I wear so there's not much point anyway, I guess.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Teenage years were all black, long hair, and death metal tshirts.

These days it's plain tshirts, cargo pants, and work boots. That's literally all I have.

Actually most of the death metal tshirts are still in the closet.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am 510 130 lbs and I try to wear baggy clothes to look bigger. I'm scrawny and it looks bad.


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nothing to exciting since I don't have much money to shop. I basically just wear black shirts, skinny jeans, and combat boots. I also have a black choker with a skull charm I've been wearing a lot lately to though, along with some black barbed wire bracelets that I got online awhile back.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I could wear damn near anything. But usually I just hoodie and jeans it. Been really into beanies lately, the saggier the better.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Usually jeans and a navy blue or dark gray t-shirt. Don't care that much.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> How do you guys dress and present yourself to the world?
> 
> Me? I almost exclusively wear black. It is not my actual favorite color, but it is my favorite color to wear. Lately, with it getting colder I'm wearing this black jacket. I remember as a teenager in high school I used to wear hoods even when there was no practical reason to...I would have one on walking down the hallways. I looked very lame and weird and I feel like such a goof looking back.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty similar minus the hoods and facial hair.


----------



## nocturnalgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

Genuinely, i think you sound very chic. People who, for want of a better word 'own' their look and stick to what they like rather than what they think other people will accept/like always look incredible.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Minimalist with a taste for color. Blue jeans/khakis with a nice colored shirt. I do have my nerdy shirts, but I never get loud ones, even if I like the image (if that makes sense). So... Idk. I don't know terminology. Colorful minimalist/Non-Loud Clothing. 

Sidenote: I dislike labels. Like I avoid brands that are billboards for their brands. Like a Nike swish or some poop. It's stupid.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I wear relaxed-fit jeans or athletic shorts and a t-shirt. I like shirts with somewhat geeky but not loud designs. I'm kind of long and slender and just finding clothes that fit comfortably is a serious win.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always wanted to wear something strapless, but I mostly stick to stuff that is ruggedly nonchalant unless I have to try to impress somebody


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

A hoodie and jeans, with a normal button-up shirt. 

All black. Or dark grey at the very least.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ideally, it'd be a mix of Joan Jett punk rockor a stylish Gwen Stefani type but I just chose old lady with tennis shoes. T-shirt and jeans mostly.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of my clothes are dark and earthy in colour. Blue, black, brown, and sometime green. I may also wear light coloured clothes, saving those that are intense and monochromatic that draw your attention.
I rarely dress formally (and don't like to).


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

sio said:


> That one outfit = the cost of my entire wardrobe, times two.
> 
> Oh.


Indistinguishable from the real except the price tag. Was recently in the Gucci store & the staff where complimenting me on my gucci sneaks & belt (both reps)

It makes me feel good & it's affordable, why not.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> snip


_

Awesomeness. Looks similar to the Organisation XIII style from Kingdom Hearts.



















_


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not sure if I could pull off the Dementor look. It high school I could have probably tried. It would draw too much attention to me, which I can't handle.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

More athletic than I'd like. I love retro styles (especially those from 30s, 40s, and 50s) and while my hair and makeup are retro-esque, my clothes are typically athletic, thanks to my job. I'm looking for a pair of knee-high boots with a heel, however. Boots, fitted jeans, a fitted sweater and some dangly earrings are my go-to look for winter. Though I did find a rather awesome sweater dress, recently. And I tend to really like horizontal stripes. Last night, I wore one of my favorite couplings: a grey and black striped long-sleeved shirt with a short, fitted grey long-sleeved button-up cardigan.

I aspire to wear more dresses. I have so many beautiful summer dresses that simply languish in my closet. And would like to acquire more sweater dresses and fitted cardigans that hit at the waist. The more feminine and fitted, the better. I often veer towards the well-fitted "classic" look. No hoodies for me, as I feel they look too "juvenile". Not all that crazy about black, either. I like _color_ and it's my least favorite color _ever _for a purse! Not to mention, in clothing, it tends to show every spec of hair/whatever.

Looking to change out my heavy jersey jacket, which is teal. Also, my sea-foam green purse, given that it's a "summery/spring" color. I may actually tame it down and go for grey in the jacket, but will likely go for something more vibrant for the purse.


----------



## griffin1000 (Nov 12, 2014)

Now that it's getting colder I'm always wearing a winter coat, ankle boots, jumpers with either leggings or skinny jeans. Pretty typical winter fashion, I've started wearing scarves recently too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

@Persephone The Dread how do you feel about this look. it was an attempt at a goth grungey grey rainy look, but with ruffles. idk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> @Persephone The Dread how do you feel about this look. it was an attempt at a goth grungey grey rainy look, but with ruffles. idk.


That's pretty cool I like the variation in shades of grey/black.

@Apoc Revolution oh yeah I think it was inspired by Sephiroth's look and then they had a similar look in Advent Children for the remnants. Kind of industrially/cybergoth I guess.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> @Persephone The Dread how do you feel about this look. it was an attempt at a goth grungey grey rainy look, but with ruffles. idk.


I know it wasnt directed to me, but I love it!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*Apoc Revolution* oh yeah I think it was inspired by Sephiroth's look and then they had a similar look in Advent Children for the remnants. Kind of industrially/cybergoth I guess.


_Not surprising, considering KH was made by Square Enix after all. I really like how the coat in the second picture I posted is so well made that it doesn't even look like a cosplay item. It looks like something you could actually wear._


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's pretty cool I like the variation in shades of grey/black.














dune87 said:


> I know it wasnt directed to me, but I love it!


i just mentioned persephone bc she sprinkled the too-cool-for-hot topic pics in here already. i value your opinion as well. i mean...butterfly clips amirite


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

MCMXC said:


> My style is trying to not stand out in a crowd. If a picture of a crowd with me in it was taken I wouldn't want to be the first person eyes go to. I don't like that kind of attention.


Ayep, that is how I feel too dude. Can't go wrong with plaid


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Section80 said:


> Today I wore,
> 
> Gucci T


Hitler's head?
What has been seen...


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Is anyone else as slightly stunned the color black is the most used in about every post contribution? 

I basically dress like Malcolm Young.. If he wore black in place of blue. I used pomade often. My hair's starting to get long enough that I may start again.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to get in so many fights with my mom in elementary school. Especially on school picture day. All I ever wore was black. Didn't stop until I was probably 25+. I usually wear either black pants or a black tshirt, but then something with some kind of color on the other half. And then black boots is the only pair of footwear I have.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Pastel goth, the pastel/goth ratio fluctuates quite a bit. Right now I'm pretty much a cotton candy princess.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I am a simple guy...


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

theloneleopard said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I've been looking for a similar dress for a long time, it looks so so so lovely!


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

@gopherinferno Do you happen to have more of these tutus? I'd love to see more pics ^^


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

dune87 said:


> @gopherinferno Do you happen to have more of these tutus? I'd love to see more pics ^^


heavens to betsy, i'm much obliged




























so anyway those are from when i was younger and very ridiculous and still had vigor for life and a waistline. nowadays i'd definitely dress less flashy unless i was going to a party or a bar or something.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> heavens to betsy, i'm much obliged
> 
> so anyway those are from when i was younger and very ridiculous and still had vigor for life and a waistline. nowadays i'd definitely dress less flashy unless i was going to a party or a bar or something.


They are so frikkin cool. So.frikkin.cool. SOFRIKKINCOOL! Im so in love with this pink one <3 and the hair.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

dune87 said:


> I've been looking for a similar dress for a long time, it looks so so so lovely!


Thank you! It's a 30s style. So you might have some luck searching eBay with 30s + flutter sleeves. It clings to the thighs and has a ruffled and raised hem in the front.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Look at me, I'm Jane off tarzan!









^That is how I dress when I feel like doing outdoorsy stuff! My overall look is chic style/feminine.

These are other things that I like the look of! I own similar stuff! See below! xx


----------



## bigbandzmisaga (Nov 9, 2015)

Simple garments, in dark colors.
Usually a Ralph Lauren pocket shirt and slim raw denim.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I have nice pants, usually coloured chino's of a slim (but not tight) fit. T-shirts, not button up shirts and always closed shoes. I also wear a lot of shorts (above knee), ***** you*.


Woah, woah, relax! Why are you getting so defensive? I was just asking the forum about their fashion and wasn't forcing anyone to reply if they didn't want to. What's with the whole "**** you" business?

I know this thread is over a month old (sorry for the necro guys) but I revisited this and I noticed the "F U" in your post...I mean, what did I even do, lol?

(I should let you know I might possibly have some form of autism though I've never been officially diagnosed, so if you were joking/being sarcastic, then sorry, sometimes I honestly can't tell).


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Black shoes with steel plates, jeans, t-shirt and a black jacket.
I also always wear a black beanie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

UnusualSuspect said:


> Woah, woah, relax! Why are you getting so defensive? I was just asking the forum about their fashion and wasn't forcing anyone to reply if they didn't want to. What's with the whole "**** you" business?
> 
> I know this thread is over a month old (sorry for the necro guys) but I revisited this and I noticed the "F U" in your post...I mean, what did I even do, lol?
> 
> (I should let you know I might possibly have some form of autism though I've never been officially diagnosed, so if you were joking/being sarcastic, then sorry, sometimes I honestly can't tell).


lol it was in relation to the shorts above the knee comment I made since people often scowl at the thought of shorts above the knee. Had nothing to do with the thread itself!


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> lol it was in relation to the shorts above the knee comment I made since people often scowl at the thought of shorts above the knee. Had nothing to do with the thread itself!


Oh.

Nvm then.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I usually dress like a homeless person.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

My sunglasses: 









Hat:









Shirts:

















Shorts and pants:

















Shoes:

















Haircut:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think there used to be a thread here about clothing in general. But I can't find it so I'll post this here. I found this tumblr (well they must be the person who uploaded one of the outfits I posted earlier, but they have more):




























I like this a lot:























































And this:










But also all of them.

*twinkly eyes*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

All of these things are amazing.














































Actually I do know where to buy some stuff that's similar, but clothing costs money. And is often too big.

I suppose what I'm wearing right now is like a crappier equivalent lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All of these things are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I knew you I would buy you a green t-shirt


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I dress like a SLOB. I'm serious. Baggy clothes. 

baggy sweatpants 
oversized t shirt
my favorite oversized black hoodie that makes me either look like a criminal or a drug addict 
and my black slip on Vans. Those are the only shoes I wear.

If I do have to have to wear something decent, it's either khaki pants or cargo shorts. I rarely wear jeans because I hate jeans.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I think dress pretty good considering my options are resale shops, I really do like wearing dresses and skirts tho


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

- crop tops, vee necks, hoodies
Pretty urban

Then sweats when I just want to chill..ill probably add a pic later. 
Stuff like this:


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Summer: Cheap T-Shirts with a simple, nice prints, mostly black or white. Also some more expensive T-shirts I got as gifts. But they aren't really my style so I use them less often. Jeans shorts, or, rarely, comfy shorts, and sneakers.
Winter: Nothing really makes my style. So I wear all kinds of stuff. Leather jackets, hoodies, wool sweaters, anything. Still, nothing looks really nice to me so I like summer clothing much better. I also have more opportunities to use boots, cause they don't look nice on me in shorts, which is all I wear in the summer.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

my style varies, I used to dress all in black in high school and usually wore hoodies and I had long hair, I still tend to wear black now but I no longer wear hoodies unless I have nothing else to wear, I don't "present" myself to the world though I just choose a style I like and go with it, everyone should just look how they want and now how others want them to.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't really buy clothes as nothing looks good on me. Summer is time to hide


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

The black girl in the vest


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I give less of a crap about it these days, used to buy expensive or trendy kind of stuff but found I was just as self conscious going out in it then I was in cheaper stuff and sometimes even more self conscious because I knew it drew attention to me. now I just kind of adopt a normcore approach.
I do have an interest in certain things from certain time periods though.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i dressed pretty goth for about 5 years, i'm just too lazy now and it's a bit over the top for me. i wear jeans and just change between different black shirts although i like beige, grey and white too (i tend not to wear those colours lately because i have black hair and it falls out a lot and you can see it on my clothes lol).
on top of that i just wear a leather jacket, a cardigan or a jumper, i also love to wear a scarf. i was at the clothing store the other day and they have amazing jumpers at the men's section i'll probably go buy 1 or 2. i have 2 pairs of converse and 2 pairs of ankle boots so i just change between those. the colder it is outside, the happier i am because i get to wear more layers and long sleeves, i love it.
my hair is very thin and i don't have a lot of it so i just wear it down or put it in a bun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think there used to be a thread here about clothing in general.


Same thing again years later, wasn't there a general thread like this in this section one time? Oh well. (Also those clothes in those posts are still cool and it's so annoying that you can't just summon cheap clothing based on photos from your mind.)

I'm not sure if his outfit is actually that purple and I have to steal it, or if I need to steal it and walk around everywhere with purple tinted lighting.










He has a pretty cool style in a few videos I've stumbled on actually.








Ominous Indeed said:


> If I knew you I would buy you a green t-shirt


Also four year later response to quote. Yeah maybe this shade:










I actually went through a very colourful phase in between the periods of mostly black. I was also randomly obsessed with lime/neon green for some reason as a teenager for a short while, I think because I associated it with cyberpunk/cybergoth stuff or something.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

persephone the dread said:


>


: O

:' (


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> : O
> 
> :' (


Hm?


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

lol, nvm, just jealous. Also, love all black clothes.

btw, is there a name for the hair over one eye thing? I never managed to look up photos of people with that hairstyle. :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> lol, nvm, just jealous. Also, love all black clothes.
> 
> btw, is there a name for the hair over one eye thing? I never managed to look up photos of people with that hairstyle. :con


Yeah they look pretty good. I dunno if there's a more specific name for that hair style besides hair covering one eye.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone made this cool coat. Critical Role cosplay. Sometimes stumble on stuff related to that. I don't watch it/know anything about it had to look up the character lol I love how typical this character turned out to be they're even purple lmfao:

https://tinyurl.com/y2gujgd4

I thought she used actual lights but I think it might just be the sunlight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317879145251090435


----------

